# seeking advice on a pony harness



## HelenRebecca (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello

I am buying my first harness and cart for my 12.2 pony and I was just looking for some advice. 

A couple of years ago, a friend who was into driving tried his harness and cart onto my pony and I think it fitted good, and it was good to drive with. 

The problem is the harness that was used a couple of years ago I cant seem to find one alike? 
I am not sure what type of harness it is or if it one at all, but it was really easy and simple to use and I would love to be able to get another one. 












Thank you in advance


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I can't tell what kind of harness that is. It looks like it has no breeching and doesn't look like a breast collar harness but also doesn't look like a neck collar either. I can’t find my glasses. I am assuming you are a beginner since you are buying your first harness, I would suggest getting a breast collar harness. They are easier to adjust as they fit a wider range of horse sizes per harness, it is easier to find someone to help with it and breast collars are usually less expensive.
Make sure it has a breeching; you will need this to keep the cart from running up on your horse from behind.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm also looking at it and wondering what it is.

Never seen anything of the likes.

It looks to me like it's got a neck collar but it's positioned way too high. 

There's no breeching. No crupper? No traces?

Looks like the shafts are connected directly to the saddle and that's all.

The shafts are also too short and the horse coupled too close to the vehicle which is unbalanced and hence tipped back. 

Strongly recommend you contact a driving instructor (which you should be able to find via your local driving society or perhaps via a forum) and get some training particularly on harnessing and carriage fit and balance.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

It is simple but a lot of crutial components are missing. If it wasn't tipped up and you were going down a hill it would just crash into the back of the horse. Nothing looks to be holding it from bouncing up and down too much and that collar is just peculiar. Go to someone who knows how to fit a harness and has a good ammount of experience. A good clue when buying a harness is to find one that doesn't look like that. It is missing too much. Some harnesses I have seen that do not have the back half will have a fabric thing that is a seperation from the back of the cart so it doesn't slide and hit the horse.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I was watching a few videos on traning sb's and the had harnesses like that. But they race on the flat and i don't know if they have breeching when the actually race.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

